# emulators



## huxley (Jun 30, 2008)

does anyone know how to run emulators and rom games?

i'm new to this and dont understand


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 30, 2008)

Though I think you'll find many members that have used or currently do use emulators, asking this type of question here violates the etiquette of the forums. Despite misinterpreted "vaporware/abandonware" laws, roms and in some cases even the emulators which are used to run them, are illegal.


----------



## Pyan (Jul 1, 2008)

Having said that, can't a distinction be drawn between emulators designed to run new games and copy platforms that are on-sale now, and the kind of emulator which came to my mind when I saw the thread title, which are ones for old, unobtainable games, and platforms like the Commodore 64, and the Sinclair Spectrum?

I've been running a Speccy emulator to play the odd game of Manic Miner and Jet-Pac, and was under the impression that this was OK...


----------



## Ice fyre (Jul 1, 2008)

I am sure you can buy emulators for older game machines like the Amiga and C64, might be worth checking various sites like play for the legal ones, I got a C64 emulateor and  Spectrum emulator from HMV.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 1, 2008)

I think the Amiga is okay to download, with a catch - you need certain bit's of software, and this is illegal to download illegally. It works on the assumption if you have an Amiga you can get what you need from that...

But as to the good old Spectrum, I'm sure it's okay. There is a superb emulator running on Facebook with a good selection of games!


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 1, 2008)

Hence my comment on misinterpreted vaporware and abandonware laws, which is that they're mythically said to contain clauses which allow folks to use emulators and roms for titles which are no longer available, which isn't the case.

It's not okay. However, I was only really speaking to the etiquette of the site, not my own particular ethical standpoint. I use roms as well, although I own 99% of the games I have roms for (which is another misconstrued illegality) and so that's how I (wrongly) justify it.


----------



## Ice fyre (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh right.

There's a spectrum emulator of Facebook? I will have to look at your profile at home young man.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 1, 2008)

Ice fyre said:


> Oh right.
> 
> There's a spectrum emulator of Facebook? I will have to look at your profile at home young man.


 
I think there are actually two, but I only signed up for one of them. I was trying to share it with people, but could not find a link (That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it)


----------



## Ice fyre (Jul 1, 2008)

Its ok I'll just nip onto your profile and nick it, maybe chuck a sheep at ye while I'm at it!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 1, 2008)

That's the best way. Minus the sheep of course....


----------

